# It's Complicated



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The new movie just released, Meryl Streep & Alec Balwin star....
What a gorgeous restaurant!!! What an amazing house with "martha stewart garden"!!!!

The movie is just OK, the visual are eye candy for a food person.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Based on the promos I doubt I'll be seeing it.

Says a lot about our society that what's being billed as the best comedy of the year is seemingly about multiple infidelities and a menopausal slut. 

That aside, I've always thought Alec Baldwin to be the biggest yawn in Hollywood, and wonder if even the great Meryl Streep is good enough to carry him.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I have not seen that movie.

But last night I went to see "The Young Victoria" and just loved it. 
Now I fully understand the movie "Mrs. Brown" and her love for her late husband.
Emily Blunt and Rupert Friend did a terrific job in portraying their charactors. The song at the end just killed me....what a song !


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ran into friends who saw it, they had the same response I did.....stayed to see the credits, house is in Santa Barbara....foodie's dream! ditto the bakery/restaurant.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Wha... I thought Alec Baldwin left the country forever when George W Bush was elected!??

Mike


----------

